# Manitoba allows dark decoys & e-caller for fall of 2005



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Manitoba is allowing dark decoys in the spread for the fall of 2005. Now if Saskatchewan would do the same I would be on happy guy.
here is the link check out the change about half way down the page

http://www.gov.mb.ca/conservation/wildl ... anges.html


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Blue phase only.....no specks or canadas.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

After contacting a few people in MB I have found out that it is in regards to the spring season only. Here is a link about it
http://www.gov.mb.ca/conservation/wildl ... ebird.html

Damn I wish they would relax on this law.. for all of Canada


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Brobones....the first link is correct....2005.

The second link is 2004.

The guys I've talked to say....yes you can use blue-ohase decoys with an e-caller this fall.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I will find out for sure with a few phone calls this week.


----------



## Cuppedwings (Apr 7, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Brobones....the first link is correct....2005.
> 
> The second link is 2004.
> 
> The guys I've talked to say....yes you can use blue-ohase decoys with an e-caller this fall.


Page 34 of the MB 2005 regulations. You cannot use blue goose decoys after the end of the special conservation season on August 31st. if you are using an electronic caller ... :-? Darn, I was actually looking forward to putting out a few hundred blues for variety.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I bet there are a lot of snows around, from August 15th to the August 31. In the more populated areas like Oak Hammock Marsh
That regulation makes a whole lot NO Sense uke: :******: . Sometimes it makes me really wonder why the even make a rule like that. Is it for the Hudson bay area ??? only. Get with the program FEDS


----------



## Cuppedwings (Apr 7, 2005)

I am assuming it is for the Hudson Bay area, they do have quite a few NR clients in August that hunt the bays and lowlands.


----------

